# A few of my projects



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

These are a few pictures I thought you might want to see. The Autism Quilt as made by 3 other friends and me. Rita is on the left, Marta in the center and me on the right. Quilt was donated to a group here in Tucson for a raffle item at a fundraiser. 
I did the Hardanger Card for my Mother for Mother's Day and the monkey was made special for her for Mother's Day by my friend Ann. When she was younger (she is 92) each new baby in the family received a sock monkey. So, I decided she needed one of her own. The hands have magnets in them so she can give herself a hug when she needs one.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

no pics


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

the quilt is beautiful!!


----------



## jfrancorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Found it on the internet. We had a ball working on it together. Marta and Pat are non-quilters, Rita and I are going to turn them into quilters!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Sweet sock monkey. The quilt is beautiful as is the card.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great ideas,gorgeous work!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Quilt is wonderful. I've seen this pattern before but never with one puzzle piece askew. I like it a lot. The card is beautiful and the monkey so cute!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Love your quilt! How did you piece the puzzle pieces. I am terrified of curved piecing but it might be worth a try to do a quilt like this.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

The blocks are done using freezer paper applique. It is an easy method for doing blocks like this. No curved piecing to worry with. 
There are actually 2 blocks that are askew, a green one on the upper left and the red one at the lower right. They are appliqued on after the piecing was done. 
My GD has asked me to make one for my GGD who is non-verbal Autistic and she wants a center block with GGD's name, birthdate and date diagnosed embroidered on it.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful......lovely work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice! like the magnet idea!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

You have a heart of gold and your projects are wonderful! Great quilt!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Your projects are fabulous.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

All are wonderful. You are the quite the multi-talented crafter. :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely lovely quilt, and the card and monkey as well. I love the bright colors in the quilt.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

love the hardanger. Don't see that much anymore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful work on all!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice work


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

All are beautiful, great work.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

You are a very talented bunch


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Love the quilt! What an amazing job you all did! Card is very pretty! Bet your mom enjoyed that and the sock monkey.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Is that quilt hard to make? Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

all very nice works.love the monkey


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job on all.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

The quilt pattern is from jukeboxquilts.com and it is called the Jig Swatches Puzzle. Very good directions. We used the freezer paper method and it went well.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful,love the quilt!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All your work is beautiful.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

just beautiful, all of it.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love them all.


----------

